# GCC Medical Test Centers in Canada



## Blade2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone know where to find a list of approved GCC Medical Test Centers located in Canada? I need to complete the pre-visa medical and cannot find this information anywhere. 

I'm sure some of you have been through this process in Canada so any help you can provide is much appreciated. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------

